# My pink kiln



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I knew you have to look:laughing:, but it's really pink at this time. I got a set of Daren's plans:thumbsup::thumbsup: and I needed something in a hurry temporarily to use in my basement. I built 2"pvc cross members that would stand upright individually then put a 6 mil plastic cover over then taped pink board insulation together over it with the aluminum duct builders tape. This 1st one temp kiln covered a 4'x9'x4' high stack of air dried 2"-3"sassafras ( some of my first logs cut two years ago). The MC was close and only D/H 'd for a couple days mostly to make sure MC was showing correct. Then to kill the critters I brought the temp up to 130+ for 18+ hrs.

After cutting tape joints apart I rebuilt this over a second larger stack using the pink board insulation with no plastic. The MC drop from 45RH to 35RH quickly as this wood is 5/8" thick cut for 2 yrs. stored in D/H 'd basement after ADing for 8 months.

The MC isn't as critical on this as the BUG KILLING is even though I want both.

I've bought me a storage building that's built with scrap exterior metal door blanks/pcs thats metal inside and out with 1 1/2 ins between. Insulated floors, walls, and roof (MOUSE PROOF). I'm going to see how this works (has double doors) kilning wise and if works good will have custom sized one built with easier loading capabilities and less wasted space to heat.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Cute kiln ; )
Function over fashion!


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

So just call it salmon or "off-red". :shifty:

His plan does work well. I just got mine goin too. I really likes it. :thumbsup:

Robert


----------

